# Deadhead Keyboardist in Toronto Wanted



## Jblue (Apr 13, 2017)

Hey all, 
Great group of players, sounding very authentic, looking for the right Keyboardist for our Dead cover band in Toronto. Shoot me a message for details. 
Thanks!
J


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

If I join my wife has to be in the band to. She sings loudly and kind of out of tune. What do you think?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

While you might get lucky, a guitar forum may not be the most effective place to find a piano player. Good luck though.


----------



## Jblue (Apr 13, 2017)

JBFairthorne said:


> While you might get lucky, a guitar forum may not be the most effective place to find a piano player. Good luck though.


That did occur to me while writing the post... but I thought, what the heck; might be some fun, multi talented individuals kickin around here!


----------



## Jblue (Apr 13, 2017)

Guncho said:


> If I join my wife has to be in the band to. She sings loudly and kind of out of tune. What do you think?


lol, sounds like a kindred spirit.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

laristotle said:


>


Is that the Beatles? Glad I never listened to them; Marshal Tucker Band was way better .. lol


----------

